# Chuck key holder and a Quiz



## Micke S (Oct 24, 2014)

What is the 15*15*25 cm unit in the picture? The two small inside axis moves when the axle is turned. I don't know, it came with a lot of other stuff with the old lathe.


----------



## arcturius (Oct 28, 2014)

Do they rotate the same direction, or opposite each other?


----------



## Micke S (Oct 28, 2014)

The one near the shaft doesn't rotate at all as it is now.


----------

